# Schaden von Gegnern reduzieren



## Hemogoblin (24. Juni 2012)

Moin moin!
Der Mönch hat ja ein paar Fähigkeiten über die er den Schaden reduzieren kann den Gegner verursachen (Crippling Wave mit Rune, Passivtalent). Ich wollte mal gerne Wissen ob sich diese Effekte auch untereinander ergänzen, man also theoretisch auf eine 45%ige Reduzierung des Gegnerschadens kommen könnte (inklusive verlangsamung des Angriffs) und welche Schadensarten des Gegners betroffen sind, also ob ich dadurch auch den Elementarschaden von Mörser,Arkan,Verseucht,Geschmolzen,Blitz-Fähigkeiten reduzieren kann, schonmal Danke für alle Antworten


----------



## Yinj (24. Juni 2012)

Kein Plan nie getestet, aber dürfte möglich sein. Und wenn in der Fähigkeit steht 'reduziert Schaden um x%' dann  müsste es auf alle Schadensarten gehen.


----------



## Makamos (24. Juni 2012)

ergänzen tun sie sich ja und auf alle schadenarten gehn sie auch nur ob du dann 45%hast oder erst 25% und dann von 75% noch 20%(insgesamt 40%) abgezogen werden weis ich net


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (3. Juli 2012)

ganz einfach grundschaden 100% x 0.75 = 75% dann aber nur 75% x 0.8 also 60% genauso mit jedem weiteren buff von irgendeiner klasse ^^

auch bei buffs mit +% rüstung/resi/avoid ist es das selbe ^^


----------



## Theopa (3. Juli 2012)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> ganz einfach grundschaden 100% x 0.75 = 75% dann aber nur 75% x 0.8 also 60% genauso mit jedem weiteren buff von irgendeiner klasse ^^



Äh... Nein 

Wenn man 75% / 80% Reduktion hat bekommt man nicht 60% des Basisschadens ab, nicht mal Ansatzweise. 
(Falls du hier von 25% bzw. 20% Reduktion ausgehen würdest, hättest du Recht, das wäre aber ein SEHR extremer Glasscanon Build, über den wir im Mönch-Forum wohl nicht reden werden)


Grundschaden ist hier 100:
100 - 75%/100 (also 100 x 25%) = 25 Schaden
25 - 80%/25 (25 x 20%) = 5 Schaden
Und so weiter. 

Was man noch dazu sagen muss, ist dass die Werte KEINE echte abnehmende Wirkung (dimishing returns) haben. Zwei mal 80% Reduktion ist wesentlich(!!) besser als zwei mal 70%. Wieso? Ganz einfach:

2 x 70% Reduktion verringert 100k Schaden die man bekommt auf 9k Schaden. 
2 x 80% Reduktion verringert 100k Schaden die man bekommt auf 4k Schaden.

Damit verringert die Steigerung von "nur" 10% den wirklich erhaltenen Schaden rein faktisch um etwa 56%. Und wie viel das ausmacht muss ich wohl nicht sagen. Das Ergebnis ist also, dass sich alle Schadensverringernden Fähigkeiten ergänzen, und in der Theorie immer gleich viel bringen. Das gilt jedoch nur für dauerhafte Verringerungen, kurzzeitig wirkende Fähigkeiten mit Cooldown sind da komplizierter einzurechnen.

Btw: Schadensreduzierende Effekte, die nicht ausdrücklich auf eine Schadensart (oft "magisch" oder "physisch") bezogen sind, reduzieren immer allen Schaden, egal welcher Art.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (3. Juli 2012)

> Wenn man 75% / 80% Reduktion hat bekommt man nicht 60% des Basisschadens ab,
> nicht mal Ansatzweise.
> (Falls du hier von 25% bzw. 20% Reduktion ausgehen
> würdest, hättest du Recht, das wäre aber ein SEHR extremer Glasscanon Build,
> über den wir im Mönch-Forum wohl nicht reden werden)


erst laut nein brüllen, dann kompletten blödsinn erzählen und alles noch mit rechnungen untermauern die dank vorher genanntem "wissen" vollkommen unsinnig sind -.-

mönch hat erstens bei lähmende woge mit einer rune die möglichkeit den schaden des gegners um 20% zu senken und mit dem passiv entschlossenheit auch um 25%, somit ist meine rechnung sehr wohl richtig und mal ehrlich es gibt NUR glasscanon builds weil du den rest in die tonne kloppen kannst, deine deff sachen kommen eh über resi/rüstung und vlt 1-2 deffensiven cds, mir kann nämlich niemand erzählen das es spaß macht in einem hack&slay 5min an einem champion pack rumzukloppen und dann den enrage mit offenen armen begrüßen -.-

übrigens way to go beim mönch sind wie überall hohe critchance, +critschaden, resi, und mainstat, vit ist alles über 30-35k zwar nett aber diese werte reichen auch.... wer "tank" spielen will soll in etwaige mmos mit der möglichkeit dazu wechseln....


----------



## Theopa (3. Juli 2012)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> erst laut nein brüllen, dann kompletten blödsinn erzählen und alles noch mit rechnungen untermauern die dank vorher genanntem "wissen" vollkommen unsinnig sind -.-
> 
> mönch hat erstens bei lähmende woge mit einer rune die möglichkeit den schaden des gegners um 20% zu senken und mit dem passiv entschlossenheit auch um 25%, somit ist meine rechnung sehr wohl richtig und mal ehrlich es gibt NUR glasscanon builds weil du den rest in die tonne kloppen kannst, deine deff sachen kommen eh über resi/rüstung und vlt 1-2 deffensiven cds, mir kann nämlich niemand erzählen das es spaß macht in einem hack&slay 5min an einem champion pack rumzukloppen und dann den enrage mit offenen armen begrüßen -.-



Ok, wo erzähle ich kompletten Blödsinn? Gut, ich bin von der Reduktion durch Resistenzen und Rüstung ausgegangen, nicht von den Fähigkeiten, das habe ich aus den Zahlen nicht herauslesen können. 

Ich denke mal, dass wir "Glasscanon" nicht gerade gleich definieren. Das ist für mich ein DD mit 50-60k DPS aufwärts, der nach 2-3 Schlägen am Boden liegt und 90-95% der Zeit kitet. Nebenbei gibt es garantiert nicht nur Mönch-Builds die auf vollen Schaden ausgerichtet sind, spiele fast täglich mit einem Mönch zusammen, der zwar "nur" etwa 25k Schaden fährt, dank massiver Defensive aber auch sehr lange überlebt. Und seine Defensive kommt nicht nur vom Equip, sondern auch von passiven und aktiven Fähigkeiten bzw. deren Runen.

Und wo du einen Enrage kommen siehst versteh ich auch nicht, ich habe seit Ewigkeiten keinen Enrage erlebt, und das mit einem 13k DPS Barbar...


----------



## Arosk (3. Juli 2012)

Die Werte addieren sich kumulativ und betreffen alle Schadensarten. Man bekommt also noch 55% vom maximalen Schaden.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (3. Juli 2012)

*hust* 13k barbar sieht keinen enrage WEIL carried by monk mit 25k dps ^^

naja das mit der "glaskanone" seh ich ein aber mich persönlich würde es stören nicht akt3 selbst zu farmen sondern immer auf einen "dd" angewiesen zu sein der meinen schaden als "tank" ausgleicht ^^ muss dich nicht persönlich betreffen aber monk hat so viele möglichkeiten mehr gespielt zu werden ^^

favorit ist da immer noch der high dex, dualwield, crit/critdmg ausweichmonk ^^ 70% ausweichen+ und resi werte ab 750+ je nachdem wenn barb mit ist auch mehr + abartig hoher schaden haben schon seine vorteile ;P


----------



## Theopa (4. Juli 2012)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> *hust* 13k barbar sieht keinen enrage WEIL carried by monk mit 25k dps ^^
> 
> naja das mit der "glaskanone" seh ich ein aber mich persönlich würde es stören nicht akt3 selbst zu farmen sondern immer auf einen "dd" angewiesen zu sein der meinen schaden als "tank" ausgleicht ^^ muss dich nicht persönlich betreffen aber monk hat so viele möglichkeiten mehr gespielt zu werden ^^



Nein, ich farme Akt 3 problemlos solo.... Wie ich das mache? Ganz einfach, ich stehe die ganze Zeit an den Mobs. Weglaufen? Bei 1,3k Allres und 12k Rüstung völlig unnötig. Aus Schänder trete ich einen Meter zur Seite und alles passt. Arkan muss ich nur vermeiden wenn zwei auf einmal kommen oder die "Kugel" direkt in mir spawnt. 
Nach dem Berserker liegt einer der Mobs, die anderen sind in etwa dann down, wenn der Cooldown(2 min) wieder rdy ist, bei "Mehr Leben" oder einfach dicken Mobs zünde ich dann den zweiten Berserker und die Gruppe liegt.
Das ging auch schon mit 12k, ich habe jetzt aber mal Stärke bisschen gepusht und lege mit 13,2k alles was sich Elite nennt unter 3 Minuten ohne zu sterben....


----------

